# RITC 137 Rage in the Cage 137



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

* Saturday November 14, 2009

Desert Diamond Casino
Tucson, AZ

Desert Diamond Casino's Special Year-End Show

George Roop ( 145 ) vs Matt Dell ( 145 ) 

Ed West ( 135 ) vs TBA

Steve Maultsby ( 155 ) vs Doug Moore ( 155 )
Mike Barney ( 145 ) vs Julian "Montazuma" Samaniego ( 145 )
Rudy Baez ( 175 ) vs Jeff Horlacher ( 175 )
Hans Brinker ( 250 ) vs Joe Yager ( 235 )
Manny Guarjardo ( 160 ) vs Nick Rhoads ( 160 )
Matt Betzold ( 140 ) vs Mario Zabalza ( 145 )
Dano Moore ( 185 ) vs Grant Hawkins ( 180 )
Clifford Starks ( 200 ) vs Richard Forte ( 215 )
Rudy Rios ( 195 ) vs Curtis Washington ( 195 ) 
Nick Marus ( 160 ) vs Darin Kelly ( 160 )
Josh Davidson ( 170 ) vs Andres Acuna ( 175 )
Ryan Jensen ( 170 ) vs Ismael Vasquez ( 165 )
James Fabbri ( 155 ) vs Edwin Louis ( 155 )
Jose Casillas ( 180 ) vs Andrew Perez ( 175 )
Luis Romero ( 150 ) vs Ben Katshor ( 145 )
Jaymes Schulte ( 160 ) vs Josh Montano ( 150 )

Marco Sotelo ( 185 ) vs Justin Purcell ( 185 )
Frankie Saenz ( 155 ) vs TBA
Jesus Arevalo ( 135 ) vs Marc McClendon ( 130 )
Jason Polk ( 155 ) vs Orion Cowell ( 160 )*


----------

